# Let's Go For a Ride!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

did you take the hint? Of course you have to drive him around the block now, how could you disappoint that face?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

uh oh.....did you forget the biscuits?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow.. i would feel guilty and have to at least drive around the block with a face like that...lol..


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd never dissappoint her when she's that intent on going for a spin! I just wish I had seen her jump up there..... that's a big leap!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Awww! What a face. I would have had to take a ride!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

what a doll..... she can really turn it on when she wants to huh?


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

She knows how to tug at my heart strings, that's for sure!! LOL!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aaww! I hate it when Rosco does that, because then i feel bad when i have to tell him to get out. =( because he climbs out of the car with this dejected look on his face.....kinda like when i have to leave him home in the mornings....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too...I would take him just around the block...LOL...That face!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a trip to Petsmart or Petco is in order! Did you forget that? LOL, cute!


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, I know! They sure can make you feel horrible. I think Maggie would be happy if I just turned on the air conditioning, and let her stay there for a nap. No ride necessary.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you took her for a ride around the block and got her the biscuits. She looks right at home in the front seat.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

ruh roh - - somebody's not gonna be happy till they get a ride!!!


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm happy to report Maggie got her ride, and two doggie biscuits. She's all smiles now.
:wiggle:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad she's a smilin'! All dogs should be so lucky...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope she got her way! LOL That is something Oakly would do too.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Dixibell said:


> I'm happy to report Maggie got her ride, and two doggie biscuits. She's all smiles now.
> :wiggle:


 

Way to go Maggie!!!!!!! Good girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice to see that she has you very well trained.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so cute.


----------

